# Шум в ушах



## fcknmars (22 Май 2020)

О себе: 
26 лет. Серьезных заболеваний не было. Травм, переломов позвоночника и головы также нет.
Всю сознательную жизнь занимаюсь спортом, но без фанатизма. Работа сидячая, программист. Образ жизни более-менее активный. Питаюсь правильной пищей(варено, пареное, или гриль), витамины, бжу, кислотно-щелочной баланс и т.д. Алкоголь редко.

Шум в ушах преследует уже больше 6 лет.  Причем странно, что начался он в армии, где и распорядок дня, и физические нагрузки, и более менее правильное питание, ну да ладно. Сначала он был слышен только когда ложишься спать, и маскировался днем под общие шумы, но со временем стал все сильнее и четче выражен в правом ухе.. Самочувствие тем временем ухудшалось, стал замечать, что постоянно нахожусь в какой-то апатии.. Ничего не приносило радости, какие-то обычные желания отсутствовали(что поесть, чем заняться и т.д.). Как будто жизнь потеряла вкус...Все бесило, стал каким-то раздражительным... Мозг при этом работал нормально, но не понимал, что именно происходит...в чем проблема... 
Год назад заклинило челюсть, и болела область ВНЧС с правой стороны, также были скачки давления под 200. В этот момент конечно побежал по врачам..Для начала к неврологу(их было 3 за все время), рассказал всю свою историю про шум и все остальное, сдали анализы все в норме без отклонений, далее был послан на рентген ВНЧС, ничего не нашли, тогда решил сделать еще и рентген шейного отдела... Рентгенологи сказали, что для моего возраста это жесть(остеохондроз с5-с6), а сами неврологи говорят ничего страшного, типа все ок, из-за этого не может быть...После всего этого отправил на МРТ головного мозга(пытались поставить рассеянный склероз), там тоже все ок. Узи сосудов шеи, тоже все в пределах нормы... Разные неврологи говорили всякое: много музыки слушаешь в наушниках, меньше стрессов, витаминчики пей, и в таком роде.. 
 В такие моменты реально думаешь, что ты дурачок какой-то в их глазах. Такие врачи отбивают желание к ним обращаться полностью. 
Результат хождения по врачам: ставили ВСД, выписывали ноотропы и сосудо-расширяющие, пил 2 недели, эффекта 0, все летело в помойку. Сам понимал на самом деле, что мне это не поможет, но все же...

Даже к стоматологу наведался с болью в области ВНЧС, думал может тройничный нерв защемило зубами мудрости и оттуда все проблемы... На рентгене увидели, что зубы в зачатке в горизонтальном положении, и возможно и правда может на это все влиять...Решил удалять, т.к. проблем все равно бы они доставили, хоть и немного позднее.. 2 недели мучений, опухшее лицо, зубы удалены, но проблема так и осталась)

Самочувствие все ухудшалось, голова как будто отекшая, в голове бардак, зацикливаешься на всем подряд, самокопание постоянное... кароче полный треш, а жить то надо, и работать и вообще все)

Перепробовано было все, спал на полу, подушки из гречи, и всякие ортопедические штуки,  не помогало ничего..

Решил пойти к остеопату и мануальному терапевту(боялся всего этого, и оставлял на крайний случай).
Благо есть у нас в нашем городе умелец, 40 лет стажа нейрохирургом к слову. На консультации сразу сказал мне, что проблема решаема, но на 100% избавление от шума гарантии не дает, я согласился.  Посмотрел снимки, посмотрел, пощупал. Пациентом я оказался самым интересным и сложным на тот момент)  По его словам  причина - травма в возрасте 13-14 лет, не знаю как но, он это понял из заключения МРТ головы по участкам глиоза... И правда был неудачный случай с горкой-батутом в этом возрасте...Все возможно...

В итоге отходил я к нему в общем и целом 15 сеансов, он пересобрал мне  позвоночник с низу до верху, убрал перекос таза, поставил все позвонки на место, и занялся головой. Голова стала поворачиваться нормально во все стороны, как я сам этого не замечал раньше не знаю... По хорошему голова должна ложиться ухом на оба плеча и вертеться в стороны параллельно плечам..

Дальше начал восстанавливать кровоток, просто компрессией(держа пальцами) в нужных местах головы, с начала даже мало верится в это, но на следующее утро я еле встал с кровати как после усердной тренировки шеи в тренажерном зале))

К 10 сеансу отек головы начал спадать, жизнь заиграла прежними красками)) Выходя после каждого сеанса я выходил от него и улыбался, просто так) Крутил головой в разные стороны как не нормальный, постоянно хотелось разминать шею...
Отпустил он меня со словами - "иди живи". 

В результате шум начал уменьшаться, и сдвинулся с мертвой точки, но конечно не пропал совсем, начал гулять из одного уха в другое. 
Я воспрял духом, не все потеряно как оказалось...Начал заниматься гимнастикой каждый день.
Лежать на аппликаторе Кузнецова. Раскатываюсь на валике. По утрам контрастный душ. Стараюсь больше ходить. На работе разминаться и приседать. Шум потихоньку уходит...

Стал изучать гимнастику и наткнулся на врача "доктор Шишонин" из видео где он полностью описывает мою ситуацию, я прям в шоке был. Это второй человек который все разложил по полочкам. Все советую подписаться на его канал и посмотреть все его видео. Дядька толковый, много полезного для себя можно подчерпнуть. В основном упор на шее, связывает с ней все человеческие болезни связанные с давлением, шумом в ушах и т.д. 

В сети есть его гимнастика, она старая, но очень крутая.

Также есть и новая, она лучше и подробно расписана как делать пошагово, но стоит дохрена порядка 7000...

Чем занимаюсь:
Гимнастика для шеи шишонина.
Аппликатор Кузнецова для тела и шеи.
Контрастный душ с утра, теплый вечером.
Стараюсь больше двигаться.
Гимнастический валик, расскатываюсь всем грудным отделом.
Ну и конечно правильное питание, волны баланс 2 литра воды в день.

Упражнения на проработку подзатылочных мышц.





Ещё больше на Ютубе, ищите себе по душе...

Вкратце, подзатылочные мышцы держат атлант и аксис(или с1-с2 позвонки). Если мышцы спазмированы или атрофированы, они становятся короче, вследствии позвонки притянуты друг к другу сильнее, притираются между собой и к основанию черепа, отсюда сдавливание позвоночной артерии и нарушение кровообращения в головном мозге -> отсюда всеми любимый шум в ушах. 

!!!Причина всему малая подвижность головы в районе первых позвонков, а это сидячая работа или долгая работа в статичной позе и т.д. и т.п.
Если конечно у вас не родовая травма или просто травма, и в результате подвывих атланта... (Привет акушерам вытаскивавшим детей за голову при родах)

Как мы видим подзатылочные мышцы глубоко спрятаны под толстыми слоями мышц, как луковица, чтобы добраться до них нужно пройти несколько слоев, расслабляя их последовательно... Благо крепятся они в районе затылка, как на фото.

Я уже не говорю про остальные мышцы шеи... У кого то может и нет с ними проблем, но скорей всего  если у вас нет грыж перелемов и т.д то это ваша проблема в 90% случаев. 

Так, что к основной гимнастике шейного и грудного отдела, да и общей растяжки тела, добавляется ещё проработка глубинных мышц шеи. 

Я не врач, это всего лишь мои наблюдения за собой.

Заключение МРТ шейного отдела.
Могу скинуть все снимки



Как лечить нарушения позвонков и дисков? Работают ли хондропротекторы(натуральные или в таблетках)? Стоит ли пробовать? Какие то проверенные народные средства?


Если будут какие либо советы по координации действий, буду очень признателен.


----------



## La murr (22 Май 2020)

@fcknmars, Евгений, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ЕленаС (22 Авг 2020)

Добрый день. Где вы нашли такого замечательного врача, напишите его координаты. 
Интересны также ваши наработки по хондропротекторам, что пьете в результате изучения темы?
Я страдаю шейным остеохондрозом, узнала об этом в этом году(((. Выпила банку артры 120, румалон 50 уколов, алфлутоп 20×1мл плюс хондроитин и глюкозамин в таблетках. Мажу местно и втираю хондроитин мазь.
Толку пока не видно. Терпимо стало на фоне гимнастики и пикамилона с мелоксикамом.
Думаю о такой схеме хондропротекторов  в дальнейшем:
алфлутоп раз в месяц 10×1мл в/м
артра или подобное - всегда
msm куплю первый раз от Эвалар, не знаю что лучше;
Витамины C, B и рутин - в хороших количествах
желатин быстрорастворимый в виде желе 10г через день;
и гимнастика много, всегда и щадяще для суставов.
Чем можно еще себе помочь?
Мне бы кто посоветовал мануального терапевта в Самаре, придерживающегося подходов официальной медицины (не остеопата), буду благодарна. Ищу хорошего врача для всей семьи.

Кстати я попробовала алфлутоп на вкус - фенолом пахнет. Прочла - там до 5мг фенола на ампулу. Как химик скажу, это плохо. Он накапливается. Думала, румалон лучше, а там метакрезол, тоже токсичное вещество. Вытяжку из костей как еще законсервируешь?


----------



## горошек (22 Авг 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> артра или подобное - всегда
> msm куплю первый раз от Эвалар, не знаю что лучше;


Это моё личное мнение, но я эваларовскую продукцию не люблю. В основном, распиаренная обёртка. Может вам сразу на iherb какой-нибудь комплекс хондроитина и клюкозамина с mms подобрать? И по деньгам, думаю, выгоднее будет. Мы любим геладринк растворимый, или Animal Flex, но они подороже выйдут.


----------



## ЕленаС (22 Авг 2020)

@горошек, буду благодарна за ссылки на конкретные продукты.
Эвалар можно купить в соседней аптеке, iherb - не знаю как


----------



## горошек (22 Авг 2020)

@ЕленаС, iherb на их сайте. Там много всего, выберите по вашим интересам.
Я брала вот такой. Хватает на 2 месяца, цену уже не помню.


----------



## ЕленаС (23 Авг 2020)

@горошек, спасибо. Как по вашему опыту, помогает? Я колю хондропротекторы - мне нейрохирург сказал год колоть алфлутоп и румалон. Каждый день. Но думаю, что перейду на артрадол - там нет ядовитых консервантов. С пероральными хондропротекторами вопрос (действуют ли), я размышляю на тему гидрогенизированного коллагена или что-то подобрать из спортивного питания из аминокислот (пока не изучала тему), а вот сера при этом нужна.
Наш организм и сам может синтезировать хондроитин, но нужны кирпичики - аминокислоты, сера, витамин С и наверняка весь комплекс витаминов и микроэлементов.
Еще вычитала что нужен аргинин, входит в состав хряща, а его много в тыквенных семечках.
Интересно то, что не смотря на важность проблемы, никто толком не знает, как восстановить хрящ.

😊


----------



## горошек (23 Авг 2020)

@ЕленаС, мне не знаю, пью больше для самоуспокоения. Хондропротекторы ведь больше для крупных суставов, а не для позвоночника. А вот зятю и дочери помог Геладринк. У зятя был хруст в коленях, прошёл после приёма. У дочери конкретно болели колени после родов. Сейчас оба пьют его курсами. Там, к стати, и гидролизат каллогена уже в составе, если брать в порошке. В анимал флекс (как раз спортивное питание) есть босвелия, да в геладринке вроде тоже, куркума и ещё что-то. Поизучайте составы, хорошие препараты оба. А про аминокислоты..... ну, тут хорошее разнообразное питание вам в помощь. Но опять же, синтезируют у всех организмы по-разному. У людей с дисплазией соединительной ткани как раз с этим проблема.


----------



## ЕленаС (23 Авг 2020)

Спасибо. Геладринк форте. В составе только маловато msm, для сравнения в эваларовском 1500 в одной таблетке, здесь 600 в 14 граммах. Есть босвелия.
Как добавка думаю неплохо. Хватает правда на месяц. Стоит более 2т. Но с учетом того, сколько всего я пью, то на то и выходит.
Босвелия как так поняла это противовоспалительное растит. происхождения. Поизучаю.


----------



## горошек (23 Авг 2020)

Ну, тот, что вам прислала с айхёрб, самый экономичный вариант. Стоит 1100 на 2 месяца. Там тоже и mms, но не пишут конкретно сколько, только в комплексе показатель, есть и босвелия, и марганец, и гилауроновая кислота. Одно но: сейчас нет в наличии. А геладринк проверенно работает даже при 600 мг mms. Но не из дешёвых, это да.


----------



## ЕленаС (23 Авг 2020)

@горошек, вот этот посмотрите, кажется экономично.
Lake Avenue Nutrition, Глюкозамин, хондроитин и МСМ, 360 растительных капсул
Трех таблеток в день достаточно, если сравнивать с обычными дозировками, то 1 -2 капсулы в день. Первый раз заказываю iherb. А почему капсулы растительные? откуда в растениях хондроитин?


----------



## горошек (23 Авг 2020)

@ЕленаС, а я себе вот такой аналогичный в корзину кинула:
Doctor's Best, Глюкозамин, хондроитин и МСМ с OptiMSM, 360 веганских капсул. Не знаю, ссылка почему-то неактивной копируется.
На счет растительных тоже не знаю, синтетический наверное.


----------

